# Melitta Caffeo Solo Noisy/Creaking



## G0OSE (Aug 8, 2020)

Good evening! Nice to join you all. 🙂

I have had my Melitta Caffeo solo/milk for about 5 years now, it's always cleaned etc and worked flawlessly. Every now and again after a deep clean I put a very small amount of Vaseline in the runners/joints etc of the brewing unit to keep it running smoothly. The last few days the machine has been making a kind of creaking/straining sound like it is struggling to move between positions. I have removed the brewing unit and it seems fine, moves lovely, no issues. This was my first thought on the noise, but on putting the brewing unit back in it is still making the creaking/straining noise. I'm pretty confident it is nothing to do with the brewing unit.

The quite loud noise seems to be from whatever mechanism is moving the brewing unit in/out of place. Sounds to me like something needs some lube, like a dry plastic on plastic/rubber sound - a bit like squeegeeing a window but worse. 😛

Just wondered if you guys had any ideas? hard finding stuff out on these as it mostly German when you search.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

